# safe mode - emac



## maccman23 (Sep 29, 2005)

Can someone help?
i am being tortured by the dreaded spinning globe/broken folder icon. i can't get my emac to start up in single user mode so i can run fsck. i can get it to do it( safe mode) with tiger install disk in but then it won't check hd. i fear it is hard drive failure but it is still showing in disk utility but i can't get tiger to install or erase.

end of tether starting to look like a noose!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you boot from the Mac OS X CD? If you can, you can use Disk Utility to repair the disk.

If that doesn't work, zap the PRAM, then attempt to boot from the CD again.


----------

